

The Google that never was: how the search giant killed a 2007 redesign - quadrahelix
http://www.theverge.com/2012/3/12/2863705/google-redesign-2007-kanna-killed-strawman

======
zach
It looks like the slides call it "Kennedy", not "Kanna", for whatever reason.

In any case, don't miss the last slide, where there's a chart suggesting a
quantitative comparison of two shades of blue:

[http://www.theverge.com/2012/3/12/2863672/google-kanna-
and-s...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/3/12/2863672/google-kanna-and-strawman-
redesign#3116603)

I presume this is a self-aware reference to the "testing shades of blue" story
that designer Douglas Bowman brought to wide attention three years ago, in his
Google farewell blog post:

<http://stopdesign.com/archive/2009/03/20/goodbye-google.html>

------
nchuhoai
Gmail looks a lot like yahoo mail does. Just personally, I like the white
space heavy design better. Less visual clutter

------
nhebb
Did anyone else look at the Design Porn slide [1] and think "Windows Metro!"?

[1] [http://www.theverge.com/2012/3/12/2863672/google-kanna-
and-s...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/3/12/2863672/google-kanna-and-strawman-
redesign#3116577)

------
tadasha
Gmail was better before. They are experiencing some problem with their lab and
video chat plugin.

~~~
msrpotus
Also just being generally slow lately.

